

Facebook Questions (beta) - SandB0x

Just logged in to Facebook and was greeted with:<p><i>Welcome to Facebook Questions (beta)
Now you can ask questions about anything and get answers from friends and other Facebook experts. We call this Facebook Questions, and today we invite you to try out an early beta version of this new product.
To get started, type a question into the Search box above. You can ask about anything that interests you, from relationships to parenting to politics to restaurant recommendations. After you ask your question, be sure to tag it with topics so we can find the right people to answer it.<p>We'll also show you questions we think you can answer on your Facebook homepage. If you know the answer, click the question to post a detailed response that will help the people in your social circle and others on Facebook.<p>Please keep in mind that all questions and answers are public. Our goal is to build a useful community of information exchange that can benefit everyone. We hope you enjoy using Facebook Questions!</i><p>Unable to find a blog or news post so far.
======
davidedicillo
<http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/23/facebook-questions/>

